# Night Shift Ninja's Canadian Acreage Journal



## NightShiftNinja (Jun 15, 2019)

Well I figured I may as well start one of these even though I have a very unlikely chance of ever becoming a level 3 lawnie!

Mid june I cut the lawn at 3 1/4" and put down 220lbs of fertilizer on my 65k square feet. Planning for the rain that was in the forecast.



What it looked like June 17, 2019


And rain it did.... 2 1/2" of rain over the next 3 or 4 days.

June 23rd the lawn was finally dry enough to get back out and cut it.



It's now just after 10pm and I just finished cutting, didnt get to the trimming tonight.

And here is why I can fairly confidently say why I am not likely to ever progress to level 3, 70 acres of wild hay field surround my place... that and I cant imagine what irrigation for 65k sq ft would cost



My supervisor


----------

